# WANTED Pictures of Poodles with shaved ears



## Connerz82

Hi all, I have a little red toy poodle and im considering trimming her with shaved ears and tail, i think it will be a nice cool trim for the summer but Im struggling to imagine what she will look like though.
Does anyone else trim this way? Could you add some pictures?
Thanks!


----------



## BeckyM

I shaved Sophie's big, poofy ears just recently. I hated it for about 10 minutes and now I LOVE it! I think it's so cute on her and it's much less work!


----------



## marialydia

Here's Pericles with shaved ears, with tassels. It was just done this way two weeks ago, and they are gorgeous, and as BeckyM said, much easier to deal with.


----------



## Countryboy




----------



## zooeysmom

Maizie's ears are very short in my signature and avatar. Like everyone said, the ear hair is extremely slow growing. But, I think it's a fine summer look and so much easier. 

Your poodle is adorable, btw!


----------



## catsaqqara

I found a couple older threads on the forum of toy's with shaved ears.

http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/11819-my-german-poodle.html

http://www.poodleforum.com/3-poodle-pictures/14126-german-trim-atticus.html


----------



## Mysticrealm

My poodle


















Him with long ears


----------



## Viking Queen

Here is my picture of Iris with short ears. Marie usually did them with a 4 or 5 blade so they were not totally bare. Her whole life her ears were this way and I liked it. Easy care....she hated me brushing her ears when they were long. Better airflow to the inside too.


----------



## twyla

My girls Beatrice and Pia















I like the look better on Beatrice than Pia


----------



## Quossum

Here's Sugarfoot with long ears and shaved ears. I think I like the fluffy ears the best, but the sleek look was a fun change. He looks a little like an Amish man.



--Q


----------



## Michelle

Heres Atticus a few years ago with shaved ears


----------



## Siskojan

Here's Sisko


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

Here's a few of Killa. With them up and down, as well as before and after her surgery that altered the placement of her ears. The first two are pre SX and the last two are post SX. It's common for toy poodles ears to be a bit fly away when you shave them so keep that in mind.


----------



## kglad

I hope this picture is attached correctly. This is Abby with shaved ears, from December 2015. I really liked this look on her, and since I shaved and trimmed the hair on the inside, her ears breathed very well, too. I worry about ear infections with how humid it gets here in PA during the summer...


----------



## twyla

All the girls


----------



## Dechi

Merlin.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

I don't exactly shave my dogs right down to the skin. I use the shortest attachment comb on the clippers. There's a little bit of hair left on but the length is short as you can see.

Maurice: (sorry for the blurry picture)



Here's a little bit clearer one. Not sure if you can make out how his ears really look though.



Matisse: I was brave enough to cut all his long hair off, including his ears... but I can't bring myself to mess with his tail. lol.


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Fully shaved ears & tassels.


----------



## Ragamuffin

Here's Ragamuffin with short ears and tail. He's almost 9 months now and I'm really missing him because he's away for a few days (as a trial for when we're away for 2 weeks in July - I'm not worried about him though - he's boarding with a wonderful dog professional who only takes on a couple of dogs at any one time and treats them like her own - Cindy's Pet Services for anyone in the outer east of Melbourne ). 

Basically the clip is short from nose to tail - it took a while for the groomer to understand we really wanted it all over like this - the first time she gave him a moustache, top knot and feathery tail. It might seem radical to some but my husband and I love it (and Raggy gets a ton of positive comments from people when they meet him in off lead areas). I do realise it's not to everyone's taste but I love how it shows off his pure form, which I think is very beautiful. Anyway, he's a lovely, plucky little fella, full of joy and affection.


----------

